# XBOX360 Live Add Friends.



## StarDS (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi all, I couldn't find a thread to add fellow SAS members to my friends list on Xbox360. So i've decided to start a thread.

Rules are simple, post your gamertag if you want others to add you to there friends list. Also post what game/games you play most over xbox live. 

I'll go first:


Gamertag: StarDS
Games: Street Fighter 4, COD MW2. 


Feel free to add me! 

Sorry if someone has already started a similar thread.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

This group may also have what you're looking for, but it's a little old. 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/sa-gamers/


----------



## StarDS (Jul 5, 2010)

Checked out the link, didn't know there was a group. thanks judi.


----------



## jennlynne5 (Aug 6, 2010)

Gamertag: Ayeseaturtles2
Games: Halo Reach & Gears of War 2
I used to play COD MW2 but don't have it anymore.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I updated my post since I got the 360 today. Right now I have Halo Reach. I didn't realize how much stuff you can do now compared to the old versions of xbox and the game.

You can pm me if you want my gamertag since I'm too paranoid lol, or I'll add you instead.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Gamertag is in my sig, I play mostly Red Dead Redemption, Halo: Reach, CoD 4, among random others.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I'd like to play with some of you guys - but don't want my GT to be on a forum where people I know personally could find it, so PM if you want to know it.

Note that my Xbox is currently being repaired, but I should have it back in a week. I mainly play MW2, Madden 11 and soon to be Fifa 11


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Tag: Archvile037
Games I have that I'd be willing to play: Splinter Cell: Conviction, MW2, GTA4 (both addons), Left 4 Dead 1, Tenchu Z and TF2

I wanna get Reach, Read Dead Redemption, and Dead Rising 2 sooner or later too.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

GamerTag: Phoenix BSD (space between x B)

Games: Battlefield 1943, Fable II/III

Add me. I recently sold my xbox. I will be getting a new one in 2011.


----------



## Sportsfan (May 23, 2010)

Gamertag: x ZoMBiiE x

Looking for co-op buddies for several games. Looking to finally get into Borderlands and I'll have Dead Rising 2 soon as well. I do like achievements so if anyone wants to partner up on some things that's cool too. Add me.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Recently picked up Dead Rising 2, let me know if you guys wanna do some co op!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

My Gamertag is: Uncle Ezra


If you ever see me playing a game that you also enjoy, don't hesitate to hit me up so I can dazzle you with my complete lack of skills.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

My tag is: DeathMower



A long time ago I used to have an account, but they charged me for another year w/o asking first. I hooked it back up last night and had fun dying!

I am cheap, so I tend to stick w/ older games. GTA4: ballad of gay tony, Gears (original). I have joust too! LOL. 

Since I haven't played online in a quite some time, it is embarrassing how often my avatar gets offed.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

I now have Dead Rising 2.

Also, Read Dead Redemption is on the way from Game Fly, I'm probably going to keep it.


----------



## Twice on Time (Dec 31, 2009)

GT: Cactus Eats Sun

usually playing Halo Reach or BFBC2. i also have splinter cell conviction that i like to play from time to time.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

PM for my GT please, anyone is welcome.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm a pretty intense COD MW2 player... and will probably end up getting Black Ops
But I almost always end up playing alone.
My gamertag is: NaturlLogofZero
So the same as my Sig minus one a because it didnt fit 
Im always looking for peps to play with.


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> I'm a pretty intense COD MW2 player... and will probably end up getting Black Ops
> But I almost always end up playing alone.
> My gamertag is: NaturlLogofZero
> So the same as my Sig minus one a because it didnt fit
> Im always looking for peps to play with.


You have CoD4? I bought WAW, MW2, and (soon to be) Black Ops for PS3, CoD4 is the only one I have for 360.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

GT: wituckius

Feel free to add me. I'm up for nazi zombies in WaW, MW2, bad company2, resident evil 5, and a bunch of others.


----------



## StarDS (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice one guys! i added a heap of you yesterday. If you ever want me to join you on live feel free to send me an invite.


----------



## SIM 83 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi there StarDS, thanks for starting this thread, my Xbox live gamer tag is: SIM 83
and you will find me mostly on Modern Warfare 2, Dirt 2, Forza 3, gta 4. I'm in the same age group as you too which makes a nice change 

Take care.


----------



## StarDS (Jul 5, 2010)

No worries SIM 83, i'll add you now.


----------



## cloudbuster (Feb 22, 2006)

Was up guys i play alot of Live my GT: Cloud Buster :afr

Games: Halo Reach, MW2, Dead Rising 2


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

PM me for mine, I too don't want mine public...


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

GT: jonesy0039

Games: MW2, Bad co 2, Halo Reach, MoH


----------

